# Please Delete This Post



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 12, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2555735&postcount=47

I know the thread is locked, but I'd like that post deleted. And after that post is deleted, please delete this request too.

Thank You.


----------



## A2Z (Sep 12, 2005)

???


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh jebus - get over yourself already.  No one cares.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Sep 12, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2555735&postcount=47
> 
> I know the thread is locked, but I'd like that post deleted. And after that post is deleted, please delete this request too.
> 
> Thank You.



Quoted for the funney.


----------



## Tobold Hornblower (Sep 12, 2005)

*Love a good dogpile*







Puff. puff. bloooooow...


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Sep 12, 2005)

GREAT ZOMBIE JESUS!

What a terriffyingleemungus picture!

Looks like my 10 year HS renunion.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 12, 2005)

That...was...the most...scariest...thing to ever...see


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 12, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2555735&postcount=47
> 
> I know the thread is locked, but I'd like that post deleted. And after that post is deleted, please delete this request too.
> 
> Thank You.




And then delete the whole forum.

And while you're at it, delete the forum group.

Then purge the messageboards!

Then delete EN World!

Then turn off the internet!

(This is fun!      )


----------



## JimAde (Sep 12, 2005)

Tobold, that is the creepiest thing I've seen in a while.  Any idea what movie it's originally from?

I must now run a 1920's high-society campaign just so all the frat boys can turn into raving zombies and I can show this animation to my players as a visual aid.


----------



## Pielorinho (Sep 12, 2005)

For now, I'm closing this thread.  *Psychic Warrior*, if you need a refresher in the board's rules concerning civility, please report this post with any questions on the subject that you may have.  Meanwhile, phrases like "Get over yourself" are inappropriate for this board.

Daniel


----------



## Morrus (Sep 14, 2005)

We don't delete things without a really good reason, BQ.  The fact that the thread didn't go the way you'd have liked isn't a good reason.  

We sometimes close threads on request, but we don't ever delete them.


----------

